# Falsche Koordinaten im Onyxia Guide



## Torien (26. Dezember 2006)

In eurem Onyxia Guide sind die Koordinaten bei "15. Das Großdrachenauge (Stufe 60)" falsch.
Die Höhle befindet sich NICHT wie angegeben bei 59/59 sondern bei 56/50.


----------

